# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #23: First run on universal delta platform!

## Eddie

*Project Update #23: First run on universal delta platform!*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello Backers,
Just a quick update to feature the result of the first run on the universal delta platform. This delta platform is injection molded out of engineering ABS for added strength and heat resistance.


 Testing for fitting will begin on the motion frame this week and manufacturing is set to begin the 25th of May! Sit tight and relax, the BI V2.5 is almost here!

----------

